# The Random Vid Thread



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2010)

Today's entry:


----------



## biggness (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll see you your "Lord of the Dance" and raise you a "King of the Dance..."


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 25, 2010)

That reminds me of this:


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 25, 2010)

reminds me of this


----------



## leandroab (Mar 25, 2010)

Dailymotion - camp in chamona - een Films & TV video


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 26, 2010)

Today's entry:


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 26, 2010)

this cracks me up every time.. 

and this is pretty creepy fpr a banned childrens cartoon


----------



## espman (Mar 26, 2010)

This might be the stupidest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 26, 2010)

Charlie the Unicorn is fuckin win


----------



## liamliam666 (Mar 26, 2010)

OMFG!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

CHHHAAAAAARRRRRLIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEE


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 26, 2010)

ARGH MY KIDNEYS!!!

Here comes.... DR TRAN!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## PeteyG (Mar 26, 2010)

This is pretty wicked.


And this never fails to make me lol hard.


----------



## sami (Mar 26, 2010)

This car wash rules


----------



## Tiger (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## GigantoRobotico (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Evil7 (Mar 26, 2010)

NSFW Horse "winkie" content


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## 13point9 (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## omgmjgg (Mar 31, 2010)

my contribution for now


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 31, 2010)

Hooooly shit 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OwaafssECo


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Sang-Drax (Apr 9, 2010)

Mod edit: Nothing like a repost DIRECTLY UNDER the original.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Apr 21, 2010)

Does she even _know?!_


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 13point9 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to 1:51 /\


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 15, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 15, 2010)

Guilty pleasure <3


----------



## Espaul (May 15, 2010)

btw, I love those arnie commercials


----------



## leandroab (May 15, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Tiger (May 16, 2010)




----------



## CatPancakes (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (May 17, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2010)




----------



## 13point9 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Espaul (May 23, 2010)

"How can you let this go on?"


----------



## Kimling (May 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>




Jennifer Morrison


----------



## vladraken (May 26, 2010)

just plain wtf here


----------



## CatPancakes (May 26, 2010)

vladraken said:


> just plain wtf here




weve all seen this hundreds of times.... hell it gets posted on these boards every couple months.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Jun 10, 2010)

13point9 said:


>





Fucken awesome


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 10, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## thegagebass (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2010)

^ That is one of the scariest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> ^ That is one of the scariest things I've ever seen.



Agree


----------



## pink freud (Jun 11, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>




See, that's scary as fuck, but I find these little guys cute:


----------



## pink freud (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry, I couldn't find a youtube of this, so you'll have to click the link:

Post-It Note Mario

Animation on Yahoo! Video


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2010)

pink freud said:


> See, that's scary as fuck, but I find these little guys cute:




I find smaller spiders scarier tbh, because they're harder to see and are often more venomous.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 18, 2010)

pink freud said:


> See, that's scary as fuck, but I find these little guys cute:




My uncle did the exact same thing when he first got a camcorder back in the day. The little guy jumped at him and he nearly fell over. 

Ah, the good old days.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 24, 2010)




----------



## 13point9 (Jun 24, 2010)

WEIRD...


----------



## pink freud (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 28, 2010)

this is my all time favorite


----------



## Jbryant95 (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


>




  

Was this for the ThunderDDDome?


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 28, 2010)

Thunderdddome?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 28, 2010)

So you weren't externally encouraged to make that?

That makes it so much more awesome


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 28, 2010)

I was in Subway and that song came on, I was like "Isn't this video just some guy waling around?" 

We tried to lipsync it but it didnt work, no music while filming!


----------



## pink freud (Jun 30, 2010)

OK, which of you guys are these?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 30, 2010)

You won't believe how glad I am that I started this thread


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jun 30, 2010)

Of course, mine is the best so far 8)


----------



## thegagebass (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## thegagebass (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 1, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> Of course, mine is the best so far 8)



I would said that was a given, until that Meshuggah vid was posted.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 2, 2010)

the dad add? who do all the guys have a "beard" and look exactly the same?


----------



## Variant (Jul 2, 2010)

espman said:


> This might be the stupidest thing I've ever seen




Is it just me or is 'Charlie The Unicorn' a combination of these guys:








And this guy:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Murmel (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't know if I'm allowed to post this here, remove it if it's not supposed to be here...
It's quite disturbing, poor froggy


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Jul 8, 2010)

0_o


----------



## Murmel (Jul 8, 2010)

Herb Dorklift said:


> 0_o


Pretty much my reaction


----------



## thegagebass (Jul 8, 2010)

brad pitts best acting ever


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 8, 2010)

That meshuggah-clip made my day 
I'm sooo gonna dance like this at the next 'shuggah-concert


----------



## Bungle (Jul 8, 2010)

What if games had a super easy mode?

If Games Had Super-Easy Mode - CollegeHumor video


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## død (Jul 11, 2010)

This is why I love going to festivals
YouTube - Franzo
"wakawakawakawakawaka"


----------



## død (Jul 11, 2010)

e: Fuck's sake I'm an idiot. Double post.


----------



## Bungle (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## thegagebass (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 14, 2010)

I wanted to post the Chimp/Frog video a while back, but was told by the mods not to.


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2010)

**


----------



## Anarkhia (Jul 15, 2010)

The tortoise, natures taxi


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## soliloquy (Jul 15, 2010)

for any fan of zelda, final fantasy, tales of symphonia, or any other RPG games out there. this is so full of win! but quiet long though.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## TimidPineapple (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fqq051BU2MY


----------



## Evil7 (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Cabinet (Jul 26, 2010)

Watch Tim And Eric: Sports Video | Break.com

*SPORTS*


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 26, 2010)

^^What the fuck?!?


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 26, 2010)

Reminds me of long cat.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## thegagebass (Jul 26, 2010)

starcarft 2..... tommorrow... cant wait!


----------



## Murmel (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh no she didn't!


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Jul 29, 2010)

I bet you can guess who did this:


----------



## Cabinet (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## BrandonARC (Jul 29, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/g4csnNFVBGI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g4csnNFVBGI&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## LUCKY7 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## Evil7 (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## clouds (Aug 2, 2010)

Trailed through all six pages to make sure no one had posted this...
Ladies and gentlemen:


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 2, 2010)

LUCKY7 said:


>




Probably the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## thegagebass (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## clouds (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## thegagebass (Aug 8, 2010)

best game show ever


----------



## Bungle (Aug 9, 2010)

Dude attempts at heckling Kevin Smith, gets pwned.





Take _that _you little bitch cunt asshole fuck shit bitch!


----------



## silentrage (Aug 10, 2010)

Here we have the China Red Army Orchestra's rendition of a Ramshtein number.
It's a little slow but please watch it, I wanna know how many of you guys would find it amusing.
ºì¾üÓëµÂ¹úÕ½³µ~£¡_ÔÚÏßÊÓÆµ¹Û¿´_ÍÁ¶¹ÍøÊÓÆµ ÍòÄÜºì¾ü µÂ¹úÕ½³µ moskau


----------



## thegagebass (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 12, 2010)

compressed natural gas tank explodes under bus


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 12, 2010)

This one is about a month old, but it's well worth it. 


IMO the best goal celebration ever.


----------



## pink freud (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 14, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


>


----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## chucknorrishred (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 16, 2010)

Whats that supposed to be?


----------



## darkinners (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 16, 2010)

Some people really missed the point of this thread...


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## Anarkhia (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## LUCKY7 (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

darkinners said:


>



Thank you


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## Kidneythief (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Aug 31, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 31, 2010)

^ finally I know how to get my dog tired lol


----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 3, 2010)

That last one is fake but hey.


----------



## pink freud (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 5, 2010)

Man, I'd do bad things.


----------



## LUCKY7 (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## Cabinet (Sep 6, 2010)




----------



## scherzo1928 (Sep 6, 2010)

when I undousuru i like to practice my motorboating skills.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 6, 2010)

pink freud said:


>




fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap.



Cabinet said:


>




Literally the best thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 6, 2010)

It gets even funnier when you transcribe the audio with the caption actions


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 13, 2010)

Not so much random as it is awesome. I just didn't feel like it needed it's own thread in the Music section.


----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2010)

...1 week later


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 19, 2010)

He's got to be trolling, he has got to be trolling.
Godspeed, son


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Cabinet (Sep 19, 2010)

I don't think I can embed this, unfortunately, but this is pretty awesome for any astronomy fan.
The big picture of the Milky Way. [VIDEO]


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

pink freud said:


>




Fap is an understatement. Mega fap


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 19, 2010)

Some of the comments on that vid are epic.

"I'll undousuru&#65279; all over you ;D"

"So what's the Japanese word&#65279; for tits?"

"you can do squats at my&#65279; house"


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Some of the comments on that vid are epic.
> 
> "I'll undousuru&#65279; all over you ;D"
> 
> ...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## liamh (Sep 19, 2010)

I hate it when I'm walking and shopping and then my feet hurt...


----------



## pink freud (Oct 29, 2010)

Landing Template

Aaaaaawkward.


----------



## Anton (Oct 30, 2010)

Now sure what to even think...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTya267fe1Y&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## pink freud (Oct 31, 2010)

Such a.... catchy song.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm just... gonna leave this here...





PeteyG said:


>




I swear to god that literally describes everyone I went to school with... and I live in Cambridgeshire, and yes they really did all move to London, that's utterly utterly amazing  Makes me wonder if I know the dude who made the vid...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 23, 2010)

That Funky Forest vid is literally the most random thing anyone has ever made.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Mattayus (Nov 24, 2010)

pink freud said:


>




Someone needs to make a .gif of the bit between 0:57 and 1:00. I mean... she's got a face like a doomed horse, but it'd still be fun to watch them bounce.


----------



## matt397 (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Bevo (Dec 5, 2010)

What happens when your Mesa is too loud for the house?


----------



## espman (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## JamesM (Dec 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>




A mastery of her art, the likes of which this world has only seen a handful of times. 

Can anyone imagine what a collaboration between this sand-artist and Tom Wait would be like? Immense, and insanely perfect.


----------



## Anarkhia (Dec 8, 2010)

lala laa lala la shopping penguin


----------



## matt397 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Cabinet (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## pink freud (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2011)

Shit's hilarious

YouTube - Zach Anner's Crawlathon Part 1: The Tortoise and the Chair


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 6, 2011)

as random as it gets


----------



## willow (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Evil7 (Feb 11, 2011)

mmmmm Hot chick musicians....


----------



## josh pelican (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## willow (Feb 13, 2011)

My mate did this


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 13, 2011)

About as random as it gets:



2 second job from my friends. The most striking thing is that it's reached 1/2 a million views and what has to be some of the most harshest negative comments ever posted on the internet... even by youtube and 4chan standards. And they're making some money out of this! 

Here's another one (of many) done on the same day:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump because I got bored and made this.


----------



## Genome (Dec 27, 2011)

Actually physically crying, so funny


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Dec 27, 2011)

genome said:


> Actually physically crying, so funny



I was about to post that. 

I seriously fell off my chair when I saw it. 

Did you get this from the Nerdist?


----------



## Genome (Dec 27, 2011)

Nah, it was linked on another board I go to occasionally.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evil7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Dorkly Bits: Koopa Gets A Star - YouTube


----------

